# This is England ' 90



## ska invita (Dec 21, 2010)

According to this http://marcoonthebass.blogspot.com/2010/12/this-is-england-90-gets-green-light.html theres going to be a This is England ' 90!

im excited, even though ive missed ALL the previous This is England stuff  will catch up soon no doubt...


----------



## Leggsy (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll look forward to that.


----------



## Red About Town (Dec 26, 2010)

I still have to watch This Is England 86, will it be released on DVD any time soon?


----------



## Apathy (Dec 26, 2010)

still online to watch here...

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/this-is-england-86/episode-guide/series-1

i think the film itself is also available on 4OD


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Seems there'll be a Xmas special too....This is England 88

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/jan/25/shane-meadows-this-is-england-88


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2015)

Trailer out now - it looks brilliant - I cannae wait me


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2015)

him out of misfits and emmerdale! yes, looks great


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 6, 2015)

Am waiting for this and am hoping it carries the same passion and emotion of the previous ones.
For me though the scene in TiE 88 episode 2 when Lol (Vicky McClure) visits Combo (Stephen Graham) in prison is one of the finest pieces I have ever seen in any work.


----------



## cathal marcs (Aug 21, 2015)

I liked the film, but I find the whole nostalgia fest quite cringe-worthy to be honest and feel it's milking it out a bit.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 13, 2015)

Pat Cash


----------



## 8115 (Sep 13, 2015)

It's weird that its This is England and it's not the eighties.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 13, 2015)

A wee bit 'meh' to be honest.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 13, 2015)

Disappointed 
Didn't tell the best story of 1990
This is England originally caught the tensions of a period in time 
Tonight didn't at all


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 13, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Disappointed
> Didn't tell the best story of 1990
> This is England originally caught the tensions of a period in time
> Tonight didn't at all



Even the choice and scope of music was lazy.  Hopefully it'll improve.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2015)

oh shit have i missed it?


----------



## 8115 (Sep 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> oh shit have i missed it?


4od.

It was ok, I think it'll get better. Agreed the music was lazy.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 13, 2015)

Couldn't get much worse


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2015)

did they not play tricky disco?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 13, 2015)

Was a bit shit tbf


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> did they not play tricky disco?



It's like EDM never happened.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 13, 2015)

Also - I wonder with the first ep starting with 'Spring' if there's going to be a Requiem For A Dream type thing going on?


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 13, 2015)

ska invita said:


> According to this Marco On The Bass: This Is England '90 Gets The Green Light! theres going to be a This is England ' 90!
> 
> im excited, even though ive missed ALL the previous This is England stuff  will catch up soon no doubt...



I've watched all of them...

Bit of a slow starter tonight but I'm sure they are just easing us in...


----------



## Shirl (Sep 13, 2015)

I watched the original film for the first time last night. Jesus it depressed me.  I'll watch more but not yet.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 13, 2015)

Shirl said:


> I watched the original film for the first time last night. Jesus it depressed me.  I'll watch more but not yet.



The film is like Tom & Jerry compared to '86 and '88.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 13, 2015)

Well that just kind of meandered on with no sense of purpose or direction. Hope it gets better.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah, it was just all a bit pedestrian really - although it had its moments. Hopefully it'll find its feet by next week.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll miss this one then, if its poor I can't be arsed. I prefer my hazy memories of the 90s

at least wth the previous ones they were like a social history prog to me


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 14, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> at least wth the previous ones they were like a social history prog to me



Yeah and to me, which is why I loved them and also why I am gonna overlook the bad start to this one in the hope it improves...


----------



## Gromit (Sep 14, 2015)

It was a re-introducing of the charaters. Where are they now.

From trailer clips you can tell they will go to a proper rave and get fucked on E soon enough.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 14, 2015)

Too many tatts for 1990


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2015)

As i recall, places playing that music would have been more beer-soaked indie discos, whereas as that seemed to be an Indie rave, with lazers and all, and the two were pretty mutually exclusive iirc. A do like that would have been playiong Voodoo Ray and 808 state and Sweet Harmony innit

The first episode to 86 was pretty pedestrian, but got better as it went along. I think dear Shane likes to get all the levity out of the way early.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2015)

The club i was going to most regularly in 1990 played all sorts - punk, indie, rave etc.
What music was played in this episode?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2015)

no really it the lazy option


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> The club i was going to most regularly in 1990 played all sorts - punk, indie, rave etc.
> What music was played in this episode?


In the club scene it was The Only One I Know, Fool's Gold and Step on, with full lasers and crowd in bucket hats dancing ecstatically with hands in the air, waving them like they just don't care etc


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2015)

Yeah I thought it was all a bit so-so. Hopefully it will pick up.

To defend them a bit on the music, it's supposed to be set in a crappy small town somewhere in the East Midlands. Having grown up in a small village near a particularly crappy town in the East Midlands (although a bit too young too have been going out in 1990) I don't think it's too inaccurate to suggest that the music might have tended towards the more clunkingly obvious end of things. IIRC when the film came out there were people on here criticising it for not reflecting their experiences of skinhead culture in London which is missing the point a bit IMO.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> In the club scene it was The Only One I Know, Fool's Gold and Step on, with full lasers and crowd in bucket hats dancing ecstatically with hands in the air, waving them like they just don't care etc


Cheesy, but that's what I would have heard at my local club in 1990, alongside the likes of The Cure, Dead Kennedys, Neu! and Rolling Stones.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2015)

I haven't any quarrel with the music choices - just the way they were dancing to them. Full on raver stylee, hands in lasers, necking "Edwards" as we used to call them - proper 1990 rave. Indie discos and raves were different affairs with different music and style of club.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2015)

It didn't come across like that to me really. There were a few lights but not too much - the room was like some sort of community hall not a big rave. And I don't think they were meant to be necking pills - as someone said above I expect they're going to have a 'proper pilled up rave experience' scene at some point.

ETA: I'm going to have to watch it again later now to check!


----------



## plurker (Sep 14, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I don't think they were meant to be necking pills -



I didn't get any of that - a bit of billy was all.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2015)

They were defo selling something to the "ravers" - you couldn't really see what it was, just small things fitting in palm of hand, I assumed E's, but will accept they were wraps.

I suppose if it was E's Meadows would have made a bigger deal of it. Looks like they get fired right into them in upcoming episodes too, so it may become more of a focal point then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I haven't any quarrel with the music choices - just the way they were dancing to them. Full on raver stylee, hands in lasers, necking "Edwards" as we used to call them - proper 1990 rave. Indie discos and raves were different affairs with different music and style of club.


There was a massive crossover though. Some clubs had to cater for everyone. I remember one club played little sections of different genres to please all the tribes. So you'd get cheesy quavers having it to a madchester selection, followed by a bunch of tossers with rags hanging out of their boots dancing to LA Guns in the glam section.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There was a massive crossover though. Some clubs had to cater for everyone. I remember one club played little sections of different genres to please all the tribes. So you'd get cheesy quavers having it to a madchester selection, followed by a bunch of tossers with rags hanging out of their boots dancing to LA Guns in the glam section.


Fair do's. I suppose growing up in God's own country - Croydon - you were spoilt by any type of club being a short train ride away, so were defo more tribal. Although the locally were all chrome and carpet and kick yer head in, becks bottle round the swede types. We did have the Stairway for the rockers and Cartoon for the, erm, Bikers back then.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> There was a massive crossover though. Some clubs had to cater for everyone. I remember one club played little sections of different genres to please all the tribes. So you'd get cheesy quavers having it to a madchester selection, followed by a bunch of tossers with rags hanging out of their boots dancing to LA Guns in the glam section.



Yes exactly. You could see it in the scene - the two metal guys with the weird 'taches were there (having slagged off the Stone Roses earlier), and the bunch of goths at the end. They're all there because that's what's on. In a bigger city you get to pick more.

I definitely went to a few of the sort of nights you talk about with little groups of people rushing out from the corners whenever one of 'their' tracks came on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Fair do's. I suppose growing up in God's own country - Croydon - you were spoilt by any type of club being a short train ride away, so were defo more tribal. Although the locally were all chrome and carpet and kick yer head in, becks bottle round the swede types. We did have the Stairway for the rockers and Cartoon for the, erm, Bikers back then.


Black Betty for the bikers


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yes exactly. You could see it in the scene - the two metal guys with the weird 'taches were there, and the bunch of goths at the end. They're all there because that's what's on. In a bigger city you get to pick more.
> 
> I definitely went to a few of the sort of nights you talk about with little groups of people rushing out from the corners whenever one of 'their' tracks came on.


I grew up in quite a big city and it was like that there too. I think only London is the exception really. There were big raves, but most of us hear the music played there elsewhere first, amongst all the other marginalised musical genres at the local alternative club.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 14, 2015)

They mentioned lots that it was a Madchester night, but also that it was a novelty to be having any kind of night there at all - and so people like Lol, who hadn't even heard and Mondays/Roses on the radio, went along.


----------



## ringo (Sep 15, 2015)

Really enjoyed it, especially that crossover period when a few were into raving and the the rest were trying to get their heads round it, punters and venues alike.


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2015)

Thought it was cartoon-like and awful. And those two idiots in the sunglasses were just ridiculous, as was their dialogue. Huge disappointment.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 15, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Fair do's. I suppose growing up in God's own country - Croydon - you were spoilt by any type of club being a short train ride away, so were defo more tribal. Although the locally were all chrome and carpet and kick yer head in, becks bottle round the swede types. We did have the Stairway for the rockers and Cartoon for the, erm, Bikers back then.



(((Blue Orchid)))


----------



## Gromit (Sep 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Thought it was cartoon-like and awful. And those two idiots in the sunglasses were just ridiculous, as was their dialogue. Huge disappointment.



Yeah not exactly sure what that was about. Slipping in comic relief side characters that unfortunately weren't in any way funny.

Now i think about it spending what seemed like the first 10 ten minutes on a school dinner skit and then a follow up discussion with his mum about school dinners and another followup about school dinners (giving the one guy new pots when they were getting chips).

Okay we get it, they don't want to grow up and are hanging on to their childhood in desperate ways. could have been achieved in 5 minutes that.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 15, 2015)

Thought it was poor, am hopeful of it improving, maybe it is one too many? Hopefully not.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Thought it was cartoon-like and awful. And those two idiots in the sunglasses were just ridiculous, as was their dialogue. Huge disappointment.



The sniff banging scene was particularly stupid.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 15, 2015)

editor said:


> Thought it was cartoon-like and awful. And those two idiots in the sunglasses were just ridiculous, as was their dialogue. Huge disappointment.


Yeah, seemed to have morphed into a kinda Royle Family. Only not very funny.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 15, 2015)

Nice to see the characters I'm fond it again but I really hope it gets better.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 15, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The sniff banging scene was particularly stupid.



Maybe i missed it but what was she meant to be sniffing? Poppers?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 15, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Maybe i missed it but what was she meant to be sniffing? Poppers?


Red seal.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 15, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Maybe i missed it but what was she meant to be sniffing? Poppers?


hash/soap bar.

Which was kind of the point. Townies wanting to take drugs but being entirely clueless.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 15, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The sniff banging scene was particularly stupid.



That was the best but I thought. As spangles says it was about people wanting to be involved with something they hadn't a clue about. I remember when I was younger my mate selling weed to some lads and calling it black monk. It wasn't long before they were all calling it that.

I don't have an argument with the music and that 'club' was like nights I went to in York. What I had trouble with in the first episode was the boring long skits. As someone said the school dinners bit was way too long and woody on the phone to his dad was bollox. The dialogue was shit in several bits, when lol first heard the roses and every time Kelly spoke, can see why she's been quiet.until now.

I'll watch it all though. I fully accept this is meadows recollection and its the overall story I like with these series so I don't expect it to get going til mid point.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 15, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> That was the best but I thought. As spangles says it was about people wanting to be involved with something they hadn't a clue about.



I wouldn't even do that on pirate!  I'm remembering now why spangles says it was meant to be hash.  I was thinking speed at the time coz of the sex association.

I'll keep watching, coz I do think Meadows is a genius for DMS, This Is England (until now) and Made of Stone.  It has to get better!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 15, 2015)

You and your pirate.

Have you ever tried black monk?


----------



## D'wards (Sep 21, 2015)

Never trust a hippy....never trust a hippy

It inevitably had to get dark at some point, as with all Shane Meadows "joints" (apart from Dead Man's Shoes which started dark and got darker)


----------



## sim667 (Sep 21, 2015)

Ive been really enjoying it


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 21, 2015)

Last night was fucking horrible. I don't know if I want to watch anymore of it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 21, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Last night was fucking horrible. I don't know if I want to watch anymore of it.



Horrible dark or horrible shit?  I've not yet seen it...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 21, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Horrible dark or horrible shit?  I've not yet seen it...



Rape scene.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 21, 2015)

Will watch tonight.  Dark I can handle, as long as it has picked up a sense of direction and doesn't include anything as stupid as that sniff banging scene.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 21, 2015)

D'wards said:


> (apart from Dead Man's Shoes which started dark and got darker)



Dead Mans Shoes is funny as fuck at the start. 

"What's Al Fresco?"

"Innit up the arse?"

And the elephant scene.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 21, 2015)

Thought this was an excellent episode.  All seems to be back on track.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

It's not really going anywhere and I don't really care about the characters properly   I'll watch faithfully to the end but I don't hold out too much hope.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 21, 2015)

8115 said:


> It's not really going anywhere and I don't really care about the characters properly   I'll watch faithfully to the end but I don't hold out too much hope.



It's got darker and more dramatic, with stuff starting to fall into place for the next two eps.  The druggy sequences were very well put together.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 21, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> It's got darker and more dramatic, with stuff starting to fall into place for the next two eps.  The druggy sequences were very well put together.


I really don't think it compares well to the other tv series or the film.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 21, 2015)

The rape scene was difficult to watch
there was that other side of the peace love and open hearted ness 
Violation and exploitation of the vulnerable

In some ways the juxtaposition of the very mundane stuff..tv watching bbq etc goes to show how people were having both experiences at the same time 

I liked it when they rushed down the hill and then stopped having a Wtf hippy thing have we stumbled across on the woods 
A bit clunky but that's what happened to some people at that time


----------



## souljacker (Sep 21, 2015)

I was hoping they'd actually find a rave like. And they seemed to leave home at about 2 in the afternoon to find it.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 21, 2015)

The hippy thing was apparently based on Meadows own experience of looking for a rave and finding some sort of pagan happening. Reminded me of going tripping to Alderley Edge late 80s and coming across a pagan ritual. Everyone was pissing themselves bar the hardest bloke with us who went soft as shit. 

I didn't think the rape scene was as shocking as in '88 and was more about a vulnerable girl who'd been sexually abused by her dad going on to put herself in risky situations and seeing the rape as her fault. The first episode I thought she was poor but this week gave a better performance. It's still been very slow in comparison and the humour still isn't as good as previous outings although just like sniff banging in episode 1 it's Flip who continues to make it funny, unlike woody who's turned into a particularly boring character. Maybe that's the point, he's turned into his dad. Shaun's still the standout character, the bits where he gets aggro are bang on.

I'm looking forward to seeing where Combo fits into the story...and will Shaun end up with Smell?

Just discovered that there's 4 episodes to this series rather than 3 which might explain the pace.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 22, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> I didn't think the rape scene was as shocking as in '88 and was more about a vulnerable girl who'd been sexually abused by her dad going on to put herself in risky situations and seeing the rape as her fault.


 I agree with this - i don't think Kelly will see it as rape, but more that she was so drugged up and has such low self-esteem that she let it happen to her.

Afterwards she said something to Gadget like "I'm such a slag". I was hoping she'd tell him what they'd done, so Harvey could burn the caravan with the fuckers in it, or the like.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I agree with this - i don't think Kelly will see it as rape, but more that she was so drugged up and has such low self-esteem that she let it happen to her.
> 
> .



Those men took an obviously battered girl into a caravan gave her smack and then fucked her. She wouldn't have been able to consent. That's rape. Of course she'd blame herself most people who get raped do...

Cc Chip Barm


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 22, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> was more about a vulnerable girl who'd been sexually abused by her dad


I always thought that was left a bit ambiguous in the other series, but I guess this scene confirms it.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 22, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> I always thought that was left a bit ambiguous in the other series, but I guess this scene confirms it.


Reading between the lines - she is Lol's sister, and is quite likely she was also abused by her dad...
I found the rape scene horrific - almost because it was so casual -Kelly just became ' a hole ' I found it almost as sickening as scene where Lol was raped - which is one of the the most horrific things I have ever seen.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 22, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> hash/soap bar.
> 
> Which was kind of the point. Townies wanting to take drugs but being entirely clueless.



This. I thought that scene and the scoring scene were quite funny. I liked the way that they'd mixed up hash (no soap bar in 1990 ) and poppers and came up with a ridiculous scenario that could almost be believed (akin to kids smoking actual grass)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 23, 2015)

Petition on 38 degrees about traveller misrepresentation. I did think the rape scene didn't quite go with the whole E festival vibe. It would've made more sense on some boozy night out gone wrong.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 23, 2015)

It's a work of fiction.  Why would you extrapolate to the whole traveller scene?  Most of the travellers seemed 'good' with only two or three clearly 'bad' (the heroin-giving rapists).


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2015)

They didn't make it to a rave again. 
When we going to see a real rave?

Were they travellers? I just thought they were a bunch of hippies having a party.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Petition on 38 degrees about traveller misrepresentation. I did think the rape scene didn't quite go with the whole E festival vibe. I would've made more sense on some boozy night out gone wrong.



Eh?


----------



## killer b (Sep 23, 2015)

Not watched this yet, but someone getting drugged and raped after an 'E-festival' is entirely in keeping with some of my own friends experiences. What an odd criticism.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 23, 2015)

It was a grim scene, but even taking into account sensitivities around portrayal of travelling lifestyles, that petition does seem a bit of a stretch imo. It didn't seem to me like (as it suggests) any kind of portrayal of new age travellers and the peace convoy I've encountered/recognise particularly, rather just a hippy commune/camp (and no community is/was immune to such things happening either). If I was to offer a criticism, I thought the scene was all a bit stereotyped and contrived. They could have done a really good scene which reflected a bit more accurately that whole new age travellers/crusty/raver marriage era. Better still, why not actually have them find the free festival/party itself? That's what I was waiting for and it didn't come. It all seemed a bit twee and hippy/bongos/teepee/yeah maaan.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 23, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Better still, why not actually have them find the free festival/rave itself? That's what I was waiting for and it didn't come. It all seemed a bit twee and hippy/wigwam/yeah maaan.



Shane Meadows has said that he initially thought about getting in thousands of extras and doing the big rave scene, but the reason that he didn't was that failing to find the party and ending up with the weird new age/traveller types was what actually happened to him the first time he tried to go to a rave.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, I realise that. Just seemed a miss opportunity in some ways, and the end put me off a bit. Can't say that I'm really feeling the series so far tbh.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2015)

I think it's awful. Stereotyped, clichéd tosh, perhaps best summed up by the two ridiculous buffoons with shades and moustaches who would have been laughed at in any decade.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2015)

I watched the first two episodes the other night. There are some really good bit but some bloody awful bits.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, there are moments that are great, but an awful lot of just plodding along aimlessly.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm finding few redeeming quality's too, the characters are all twats who would have drifted apart in real life. The main "story" seems to be the people torn up by the sexual abuse by the (luckily dead) father, and that is well done and complex. That's the only thing that keeps me watching, the rest is a bit of a farce. Hope it turns itself around coz its got a style all of its own.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 23, 2015)

the Guardian was moaning about the fact that it featured music by William Onyeabor. No one was listening to that in 1990  that's for sure !!


----------



## souljacker (Sep 23, 2015)

I think the problem is Meadows experiences seem so utterly different from my own. By 1990 it was easy to find a rave, they were fucking everywhere. If we are watching a film about his experiences, fine, but don't attempt to dress it up as some sort of social commentary on 1990 because its so very different from my experiences of the time. 

The rape scene would have been believable if it happened at a massive rave full of thousands. I came across many people attached to the traveller/free party scene who could have done/were alleged to have done similar. But at a small gathering like that? I'm not so sure it could have gone unnoticed in a small group of travellers.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 23, 2015)

As ever with retro things, there seems to be a bit of confusion. It's a work of fiction about a group of friends. It's not a series about raving, it's a series about coming of age and vulnerable young people. 

Just as in past series there'll be some things about it that some people identify with e.g, the miniature chair made out of pegs in '86, yet no-one was saying 'what the fuck was that about it was fucking stupid!'...maybe people just don't have the sentimental attachment to peg chairs as they do fashion and music?

Anyone who thinks Flip and his mate are comical might want to revisit A Room for Romeo Brass. Morell is one of the best characters in Meadows films but could hardly be taken as a serious representation, he's pure caricature but the storyline is the important thing just as it is in This Is England.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm afraid it feels very much like a series too far


----------



## souljacker (Sep 23, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> As ever with retro things, there seems to be a bit of confusion. It's a work of fiction about a group of friends. It's not a series about raving, it's a series about coming of age and vulnerable young people.
> 
> Just as in past series there'll be some things about it that some people identify with e.g, the miniature chair made out of pegs in '86, yet no-one was saying 'what the fuck was that about it was fucking stupid!'...maybe people just don't have the sentimental attachment to peg chairs as they do fashion and music?
> 
> Anyone who thinks Flip and his mate are comical might want to revisit A Room for Romeo Brass. Morell is one of the best characters in Meadows films but could hardly be taken as a serious representation, he's pure caricature but the storyline is the important thing just as it is in This Is England.



I agree but I suppose I was a bit dissapointed it didn't reflect my experiences more. This was the first one I considered to be about me (I was a metaller, then indie kid before being a raver, never a skinhead).

There are bits I identified with though. The guy being put in a boot was almost an exact retelling of a story of one free party I went to, except my mate was in the back of a flatbed rather than in a boot. When they were getting him out I was praying he would say 'it's fine, I'm used to it' and thats pretty much what happened. I texted a bunch of mates when I saw it who were all laughing as hard as i was.


----------



## nastybobby (Sep 23, 2015)

Whilst I'd have loved to have seen them going to full on outdoor rave, I suppose it would have been prohibitively expensive to stage something like that for TV these days? That 'hippy encampment' they chanced upon was scarily like something me and my group of mates went to somewhere near Buxton in Derbyshire, following some people we met who knew about it after a night at Shelleys in 89. I'd really overdone it and was so freaked out I point blank refused to leave the back of the Transit for a couple of hours.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 23, 2015)

souljacker said:


> The rape scene would have been believable if it happened at a massive rave full of thousands. I came across many people attached to the traveller/free party scene who could have done/were alleged to have done similar. But at a small gathering like that? I'm not so sure it could have gone unnoticed in a small group of travellers.



People do get raped at small gatherings/parties... What was shown in that episode is not that far away from experiences that some women I know have had. I'm surprised you find it unbelievable tbh.


----------



## Gromit (Sep 23, 2015)

S☼I said:


> I'm afraid it feels very much like a series too far



Its like when Ridley Scott made Prometheus. Noooo you ruined it boyo!


----------



## souljacker (Sep 23, 2015)

poptyping said:


> People do get raped at small gatherings/parties... What was shown in that episode is not that far away from experiences that some women I know have had. I'm surprised you find it unbelievable tbh.



Sorry, yeah, just read that back and 'believeable' wasn't what I meant. More like contrived. The way that everyone was enjoying themselves with a bunch of lovely hippies then suddenly, it's the dark side, someone in a biker jacket, a creepy looking older fella. All seemingly appearing out of the blue with their skag. Just felt like crap storytelling to me.


----------



## souljacker (Sep 27, 2015)

I don't know about you lot, but I'll be declining a roast round at Woody and Lol's house from now on.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 28, 2015)

I can't believe how poor this series has been. It doesn't help that it feels like there is an ad break every 5 minutes but so many characters seem to have run their course. The clubbing/rave scene it depicts certainly wasn't like that in Birmingham in 1990  and it just feels really disappointing. A series too far unless the last longer episode is a stunner.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 28, 2015)

I thought it was great again last night.


----------



## mr steev (Sep 28, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> I can't believe how poor this series has been. It doesn't help that it feels like there is an ad break every 5 minutes but so many characters seem to have run their course. The clubbing/rave scene it depicts certainly wasn't like that in Birmingham in 1990  and it just feels really disappointing. A series too far unless the last longer episode is a stunner.



I thought there were too many (very long) ad breaks in it too.

Tbf, the party in the woods wasn't supposed to be a rave but a hippy gathering they stumbled trying to find the rave. I did wonder how well a rave could be translated into film. A narative of people off their heads dancing for hours on end would probably be quite dull.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 28, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I thought it was great again last night.


Yeah, the bit round the table was pretty intense!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 28, 2015)

souljacker said:


> I think the problem is Meadows experiences seem so utterly different from my own. By 1990 it was easy to find a rave, they were fucking everywhere. If we are watching a film about his experiences, fine, but don't attempt to dress it up as some sort of social commentary on 1990 because its so very different from my experiences of the time.
> 
> The rape scene would have been believable if it happened at a massive rave full of thousands. I came across many people attached to the traveller/free party scene who could have done/were alleged to have done similar. But at a small gathering like that? I'm not so sure it could have gone unnoticed in a small group of travellers.


They got her high first so she was quiet i suspect and then blamed herself after for getting so hammered. I think it was totally feasible.


----------



## starfish (Sep 28, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, the bit round the table was pretty intense!


It was rather.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 29, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Yeah, the bit round the table was pretty intense!



But stretching credibility that they would invite a group round for Sunday dinner before informing them that Lol had killed her dad?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

At least they ate first, apart from Lol who had barely touched hers...


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 29, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> But stretching credibility that they would invite a group round for Sunday dinner before informing them that Lol had killed her dad?


Maybe, but they are supposed to be a tight knit group I guess? I'm reserving judgement until after next week's episode to see where the storyline goes.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> At least they ate first, apart from Lol who had barely touched hers...



Yeah, I noticed that. Good touch I thought. 

Was the curtain collapse scripted? Also where did Kel go for a week before going to the flat?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

I thought so too. 

I also thought the curtain collapse wasn't scripted...lots isn't which is why I like the acting, it's very natural...

Fuck know's where Kel went...that was a bit silly not saying.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I also thought the curtain collapse wasn't scripted...lots isn't which is why I like the acting, it's very natural...
> 
> Fuck know's where Kel went...that was a bit silly not saying.



The improvisation sometimes jars and clunks but sometimes it's really powerful and provides a rawness that scripted dialogue can't.

I've been trying to work out where the fuck she went every since Sunday (it can't have taken that long to buy smack surely??)


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2015)

The beauty of this show is that this type of non scripted directing can pull out hard hitting, totally believable acting. That can give it a natural power, seeing all that raw emotion. This series does have a strong story that's hard to narrate without really dredging into the depths of gloom and misery making it a depressing viewing. I'm finding, having seen all of the whole lot of 'em, and the last 86 and 88 in quick succession, that it's more about my interest in the characters not the performance, which takes it into soap opera territory for me. I'd hate to be Lol and Woodies neighbours, all that shouting, swearing and drugs in front of the kids.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 29, 2015)

Apparently there was one half hour take for last epsiode


----------



## no-no (Sep 29, 2015)

Why do so many people seem to think of this series as some sort of historical doc?


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> The beauty of this show is that this type of non scripted directing can pull out hard hitting, totally believable acting. That can give it a natural power, seeing all that raw emotion. This series does have a strong story that's hard to narrate without really dredging into the depths of gloom and misery making it a depressing viewing. I'm finding, having seen all of the whole lot of 'em, and the last 86 and 88 in quick succession, that it's more about my interest in the characters not the performance, which takes it into soap opera territory for me. I'd hate to be Lol and Woodies neighbours, all that shouting, swearing and drugs in front of the kids.


what drugs?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2015)

Skinning up at their party/barbeque I though? No biggie really, just a bit hard to explain to the young in real life.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Skinning up at their party/barbeque I though? No biggie really, just a bit hard to explain to the young in real life.


I have no issue with that...


----------



## D'wards (Sep 29, 2015)

Do we think Milky is going to duff up Combo?


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> I have no issue with that...


Me neither.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Do we think Milky is going to duff up Combo?



I read that as "up the duff combo" at first


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Do we think Milky is going to duff up Combo?


Worse...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Worse...



I can't decide, he'll either kill combo (or have killed), or run away with his daughter. Or both.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 29, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I can't decide, he'll either kill combo (or have killed), or run away with his daughter. Or both.


We shall have to wait and see!


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Do we think Milky is going to duff up Combo?



My 15 year old predicted that after the first episode.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Worse...



Like ever in the series if it reflects reality I can see a tragedy unfolding here, either Lol, Woody or one of the kids is going to end up seriously hurt.
Hope I'm wrong. But Meadows may be winding the This is England series up.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 29, 2015)

I reckon Milky is going to try and run off with his daughter. I'm thinking the scene where milky is air boxing is to make us think he's planning to sort Combo out...


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 29, 2015)

Battering Combo could lead to a 'now you're the beast' moment...like Dead Mans Shoes. 

Surely someone must die. I reckon most people knew someone who died young while they were still young themselves.

Not sure I like the unscripted stuff. Although it produces some intense scenes I wince when I hear lines fluffed.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 29, 2015)

I almost daren't watch the last one. For all sorts of reasons. 
Thought this was a much better episode, even Andrew Shim was good and I really don't rate him as an actor. 
Just hope it's brought to a fair conclusion.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 30, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Battering Combo could lead to a 'now you're the beast' moment...like Dead Mans Shoes.
> 
> Surely someone must die. I reckon most people knew someone who died young while they were still young themselves.
> 
> Not sure I like the unscripted stuff. Although it produces some intense scenes I wince when I hear lines fluffed.



Maybe Kelly overdoses?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 1, 2015)

One weird thing I spotted - just as Lol and Woody sit down to eat the ill-fated Sunday Dinner, what looks like a CGI'd sweat bead rolls from Woody's forehead down _over his eye_ then on down his cheek.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

Already shouting at the tellie. Racists scum. They will get what's coming to them...


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2015)

Omg can't watch....milky, combo- keep turning the sound down....

.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 4, 2015)

Loving this last ep so far.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

Crying my eyes out. Gadge...I fucking love you.


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 4, 2015)

The Long Good Friday..?


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2015)

Who are those white men dragging combo up the stairs?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2015)

Grim


----------



## souljacker (Oct 4, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Loving this last ep so far.



Yeah, very exciting. Still don't get the woody's ex/woodys mum and dad thing though. I wouldn't even invite her to the wedding.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm on pause cos I don't want it to end...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

Calming my my nerves with some squidy black


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2015)

Seriously who are those men? They look like skinheads - did combo pass them off in the past? Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2015)

Spoiler



Was that Meggy? I thought he was dead?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

No spoilers please...


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2015)

Maharani said:


> No spoilers please...


Oops, sorry. Have edited. 

Not sure if it's relevant anyway.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was that Meggy? I thought he was dead?


Who?


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Who?


Oi!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok as long as someone explains all to me after!!


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

Chocolate, lemon,  Madeira...


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

The score is: :thubs:


----------



## souljacker (Oct 4, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was that Meggy? I thought he was dead?



He didn't die, just got bottled and had a heart attack. I think he survived.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 4, 2015)

I think I had something in my eye there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Who?





Spoiler



Meggy

According to that he died in 87, but he was listed in the credits 


I enjoyed that, but think I might have to watch it again at some point


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 4, 2015)

Hmm. Don't know how i feel about the last 30 minutes. Not wholly satisfying. Would be surprised if that's the last we see of TIE.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm going to have to go on Wikipedia now....doh!


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 4, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Hmm. Don't know how i feel about the last 30 minutes. Not wholly satisfying. Would be surprised if that's the last we see of TIE.


Yeah, it was good but all a bit too vague for my liking.


----------



## starfish (Oct 4, 2015)

Kinda puts you through the ringer emotion wise.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant. Poor Combo and Milky.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2015)

kalidarkone said:


> Seriously who are those men? They look like skinheads - did combo pass them off in the past? Or have I got the wrong end of the stick?


I took it to be some sort of criminal pro's who know how to deal with that sort of thing effectively.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2015)

Poor milky- he made the wrong call- he will never be able to let it go, get over it or move on￼


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 4, 2015)

D'wards said:


> I took it to be some sort of criminal pro's who know how to deal with that sort of thing effectively.



We don't know exactly what happened to Combo.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 4, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> We don't know exactly what happened to Combo.


Definitely murdered. Milky regretted it before he was even in the van.


----------



## Maharani (Oct 4, 2015)

Fucking ell. Great finale. Traumatic, beautiful, tear jerking and once again I say, brilliantly acted. 

Mr Meadows I do salute you.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 5, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Definitely murdered. Milky regretted it before he was even in the van.


i don't think milky had much of a choice


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

That was bloody brilliant. Very emotional.

Also, having lived in Sheffield on the dole  in the early 90s, very recognisable. I knew some of these people (you know what I mean)


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2015)

I cried. The bit with Lol and Kelly really got me going. Made me think about my relationship with my own sister. Heart broke for Milky... will he ever be able to forgive himself


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Was a great ending, and vaguely cheery which is a bit unlike Shane Meadows.

My friend hasn't seen any of it, I think i might go back and watch the entire thing with her.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Battering Combo could lead to a 'now you're the beast' moment...like Dead Mans Shoes.
> 
> Surely someone must die. I reckon most people knew someone who died young while they were still young themselves.



Pretty close then.

Excellent finale. He knows how to direct a kick off I'll give him that. Row between Gadget and Harvey was ace.
Some great performances all round. 

I did wonder about the white fellas with combo. Plenty of speculation, Antifa?...or members of Milky's family even?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> Pretty close then.
> 
> Excellent finale. He knows how to direct a kick off I'll give him that. Row between Gadget and Harvey was ace.
> Some great performances all round.
> ...



Did he do anything to the NF at any point? I thought they looked a bit NF'y to me.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Didnt  do anything to the NF at any point? I thought they looked a bit NF'y to me.



Not every big bloke with a skinhead is a fascist y'know.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Not every big bloke with a skinhead is a fascist y'know.



This is what had been suggested in the office at work..... They were wearing bomber jackets too


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Did he do anything to the NF at any point? I thought they looked a bit NF'y to me.



Not that I'm aware although the other theory I've read is to do with Combo looking at a picture of a black man in episode 3, and that that's his grandad. I'm not quite sure where that leads but I really don't see NF doing business with four black fellas.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> This is what had been suggested in the office at work..... They were wearing bomber jackets too



Blimey, lets hope we never meet then! I'm not a particularly large bloke, but I have very short hair and sometimes wear a bomber jacket!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 5, 2015)

I wasn't keen on the heroin dealer image...his clothes were a bit 82....lemon jumper!?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 5, 2015)

Chip Barm said:


> I wasn't keen on the heroin dealer image...his clothes were a bit 82....lemon jumper!?



Yeah, that was well odd. He then took Kel back to his house which was a shooting gallery for all of the bad guys from Dead Mans Shoes!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Blimey, lets hope we never meet then! I'm not a particularly large bloke, but I have very short hair and sometimes wear a bomber jacket!



I'd have thought styles have come on somewhat in the last 25 years and the lines are more blurred


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm surprised Kel was clean for 2 weeks, living in a shooting gallery where the impression I got was that she was being exploited in some way. Or is the point of it that she might be back in the bosom of the family but anyone who knows skag heads, knows she will definitely not be clean that easily.

I honestly can't see this being the last instalment


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I'd have thought styles have come on somewhat in the last 25 years and the lines are more blurred



Bomber jackets have never been the preserve of the far right.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

souljacker said:


> I'm surprised Kel was clean for 2 weeks, living in a shooting gallery where the impression I got was that she was being exploited in some way. Or is the point of it that she might be back in the bosom of the family but anyone who knows skag heads, knows she will definitely not be clean that easily.
> 
> I honestly can't see this being the last instalment



She was lying, it's what addicts generally do in that sort of situation.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> She was lying, it's what addicts generally do in that sort of situation.



Yeah, exactly. Although, she didn't look fucked. Skag heads would usually take a hit before they go anywhere so usually arrive anywhere either fucked or clucking because they need a hit. So maybe she was supposed to be clean?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Bomber jackets have never been the preserve of the far right.



Maybe no the preserve of, but to a lot of people they were associated with (until about the mid - late 90's where they became more associated with the rave scene).

However bomber jackets have been associated with skinhead neo nazi's for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 5, 2015)

I thought that was the best episode.
Maybe that's it all wrapped up and everybody lives as happily as they can in the comfort of wherever they can find some in the grim reality of modern life.
Not posting about plot yet as I am sure there are many on here yet to see this.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Maybe no the preserve of, but to a lot of people they were associated with (until about the mid - late 90's where they became more associated with the rave scene).
> 
> However bomber jackets have been associated with skinhead neo nazi's for as long as I can remember.



Naah, anti racist skins wore them too, and they were associated with the rave scene early 90s, trainers, combat trousers, hoodie and black bomber jacket was standard issue Spiral Tribe uniform.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 5, 2015)

Can you watch this without watching any of the previous This is England stuff?


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

souljacker said:


> Yeah, exactly. Although, she didn't look fucked. Skag heads would usually take a hit before they go anywhere so usually arrive anywhere either fucked or clucking because they need a hit. So maybe she was supposed to be clean?



Hmmmmm, dunno. Someone with a habit wouldn't necessarily look fucked


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> Can you watch this without watching any of the previous This is England stuff?



Yes, there's flashbacks to earlier stuff, but I'd recommend watching it all in order. I just did that, been off work with a bad back. Watched the film then all the series. The series are available on the channel 4 streaming service.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Naah, anti racist skins wore them too, and they were associated with the rave scene early 90s, trainers, combat trousers, hoodie and black bomber jacket was standard issue Spiral Tribe uniform.



Oh yeah...... I understand they certainly weren't the preserve of the far right..... they certainly were connotated with them......

I actually quite like bomber jackets, I want them to make a comeback 

I also really like those jackets with the tartan inside that were common back then, but I have no idea what they're called.....


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Yes, there's flashbacks to earlier stuff, but I'd recommend watching it all in order. I just did that, been off work with a bad back. Watched the film then all the series. The series are available on the channel 4 streaming service.



Im going to re-watch it all, as there quite big gaps in my memory.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 5, 2015)

Harringtons


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

I think bomber jackets are associated with a "tough" look, but not particularly with the far right. 

Those jackets you like are called Harrington jackets. I wear one of those sometimes too.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

Although I'm told my bomber jacket makes me look gay, lol


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 5, 2015)

I had a black bomber jacket with RUN DMC, Def Jam, and Public Enemy patches all over it in the 80s, the arm pocket filled with permanent markers for tagging.

Then about 94 I had a bomber jacket that had a collar, from the army surplus, it was quite trendy with clubbers up north.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> I think bomber jackets are associated with a "tough" look, but not particularly with the far right.
> 
> Those jackets you like are called Harrington jackets. I wear one of those sometimes too.



There's a dude who walks up and down my road who still wears his desert storm bomber jacket (desert storm was one of the early 90's rave soundsystems)..

A harrington you say? I might have a look for one


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

I tend to associate green bomber jackets with racist skins, thinking about it, and black ones with anarchists


----------



## D'wards (Oct 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I also really like those jackets with the tartan inside that were common back then, but I have no idea what they're called.....


Harringtons - a fine jacket


----------



## sim667 (Oct 5, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> I tend to associate green bomber jackets with racist skins, thinking about it, and black ones with anarchists



Green bombers where the idea I had in my head.

Black bomber jackets I always think of having spliffy or NASA logos on the back


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 5, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Definitely murdered. Milky regretted it before he was even in the van.



I'll believe it 100% when we see the body!


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 5, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Green bombers where the idea I had in my head.
> 
> Black bomber jackets I always think of having spliffy or NASA logos on the back



Mine's a classic black one, bought from an army surplus store in Brighton in 2002. Didn't wear it for years, recently got it out of the garage as they've come back in to fashion again


----------



## newbie (Oct 6, 2015)

Somewhere in an ex-mining town Woody, now running the company, sat watching that last episode with a cringe of critical nostalgia while upstairs Lol posted pictures of their grandchild on Facebook. Trev lives round the corner and works for W H Smiths, she has 3 teenagers and a dog and that's quite enough. Sean had a successful design agency, but it suffered in the crash and he's now trying to freelance, Smell still writes occasionally for the Observer style monthly. They live in Weybridge.   Harvey and Gadg split up, but they're back together again and seem happy enough, doing whatever it is they do, always hoping the next party is better than the last. Milk served his time and can be found most days in a shopping centre in Birmingham, preaching The Word. Once she got away from her claustrophobic hometown Kelly beat the crack, and now drives a delivery van and tries to deal with her alcoholic partner. She recently joined the Labour Party.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2015)

A good finale, tied up the ends well, did enjoy, if enjoy is what can be got from it...


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 6, 2015)

I watched it last night and really didn't sleep well after.  So much to think about.  I wonder if it's the end too.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2015)

Funnily enough, I didn't sleep well after watching it last night too.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 6, 2015)

Since I saw it I've been thinking about it a lot too.

I once heard someone say the mark of a great film is when you wonder what the characters got upto after its finished. This more than fills that criteria.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2015)

Im tempted to try and watch the entire lot in a weekend, to really get to grips with the story.


----------



## keithy (Oct 6, 2015)

A beautiful and effective way of touching on the impact and propagation of abuse and violence, love the way the story is told through the characterisation of their relationships rather than of individuals. 

Really enjoyed the scene with the families fighting over the wedding, for that.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 6, 2015)

I've just finished watching it and I can't write anything right now, I'm too drained and upset and happy all at the same time. God the slow-mo and the Einaudi...I waved goodbye at the screen 

Thank you Shane, thanks for showing _us_


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 7, 2015)

I was left feeling very disturbed. The scene with combo was awful, but that is what shane meadows does best. Definately last series according to Mr meadows and quite right, bow out on a high.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 7, 2015)

"A full-stop in pencil" is how Meadows has apparently described '90


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2015)

The fight between Harvey and Gadget was done brilliantly - a lesser director might have had them full on battering each other, but that very rarely happens in fights between people who are very close. Lots of shouting and screaming and shoving but everyone knows that to throw a punch crosses a line.


----------



## savoloysam (Oct 7, 2015)

Why was a great and absolutely outstanding British Film turned into a fucking soap opera?

They all fucking sell out in the end, I tells ya


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 7, 2015)

D'wards said:


> Harringtons - a fine jacket



Had a few over the years, first one was black and cost £9 in 1970, followed by red and navy ones.
They are getting popular again.
The real original Harrington was in fact the Baracuta G9 and got the style name of Harrington after a young Ryan O'Neal wore one in Peyton Place as the character Rodney Harrington, these are still available and are about £320!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Had a few over the years, first one was black and cost £9 in 1970, followed by red and navy ones.
> They are getting popular again.
> The real original Harrington was in fact the Baracuta G9 and got the style name of Harrington after a young Ryan O'Neal wore one in Peyton Place as the character Rodney Harrington, these are still available and are about £320!



I think i might ask for one for xmas

Edit..... not the £320 one.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Had a few over the years, first one was black and cost £9 in 1970, followed by red and navy ones.
> They are getting popular again.
> The real original Harrington was in fact the Baracuta G9 and got the style name of Harrington after a young Ryan O'Neal wore one in Peyton Place as the character Rodney Harrington, these are still available and are about £320!


What was that shop called just off Carnaby Street? Proper mod and skin'ed shop, run in the 90's by an asian family. Had a one word name.  There were a few about like that - The Face was one too i think. Then Britpop happened and The Face moved to a fancy shop on the actual Carnaby Street and became all corporate, rather than the dingy one it had before, and lost all its charm.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 7, 2015)

D'wards said:


> What was that shop called just off Carnaby Street? Proper mod and skin'ed shop, run in the 90's by an asian family. Had a one word name.  There were a few about like that - The Face was one too i think. Then Britpop happened and The Face moved to a fancy shop on the actual Carnaby Street and became all corporate, rather than the dingy one it had before, and lost all its charm.



Was called Sherry's, and later The Face.
Got a Harrington there about 2000, cost £32.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I think i might ask for one for xmas
> 
> Edit..... not the £320 one.



I've got a black Ben Sherman one, cost about £60 off Amazon. Also recently got a burgundy one from Warrior Clothing, cost about £30.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 7, 2015)

D'wards said:


> What was that shop called just off Carnaby Street? Proper mod and skin'ed shop, run in the 90's by an asian family. Had a one word name.  There were a few about like that - The Face was one too i think. Then Britpop happened and The Face moved to a fancy shop on the actual Carnaby Street and became all corporate, rather than the dingy one it had before, and lost all its charm.



Carnaby Street has turned into a horrible corporate shopping street, all the interesting independents went years ago.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 7, 2015)

Used to love Carnaby Street, Camden Market and Kensington Market when I was a teenager.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 7, 2015)

Blagsta said:


> Kensington Market



I loved Kensington Market because it was in that ramshackle old building.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 7, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I loved Kensington Market because it was in that ramshackle old building.



Yeah, it was great fun exploring it, also it had  Mutoid Waste Company sculptures.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 7, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Was called Sherry's, and later The Face.
> Got a Harrington there about 2000, cost £32.


Of course! Sherry's


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2015)

Harringtons crop up in tkmaxx all the time, I got the mrs a black wool fred perry one for £50 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 7, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> The real original Harrington was in fact the Baracuta G9 and got the style name of Harrington after a young Ryan O'Neal wore one in Peyton Place as the character Rodney Harrington, these are still available and are about £320!


 I got a red Barracuta (not a G9) in a charity shop for £2.00 a few weeks ago. I was going to stick it on Ebay, but in a moment of financial madness sold it to a friend the same afternoon for a pint   He had given me a very nice pair of shoes before, so I sort of felt obliged


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 7, 2015)

killer b said:


> Harringtons crop up in tkmaxx all the time, I got the mrs a black wool fred perry one for £50 a few weeks ago.



I've never seen any in T K Maxx


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 7, 2015)

drifting slightly off topic I feel ---------------------------------> threads and dreads


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 7, 2015)

I used to go to Kensington Market - it was ace.  I still remember the top I got from there that I wore to my 16th!  Also Camden used to be good and Carnaby Street and even Kings Road still had the odd interesting thing on it.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 7, 2015)

I caught the tail end of ken market in the 90s. I used to go to have a mooch a couple of times a month... couldn't afford to buy anything and it was too difficult to nick from. Loved black rose among other places. The dresses were hideously expensive for 14 year old me. So ended up making one for my GCSE textiles. I thought I might be buried in it. Fucking yawn goth child.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 7, 2015)

S☼I said:


> drifting slightly off topic I feel ---------------------------------> threads and dreads



Ha ha, sorry


----------



## articul8 (Oct 13, 2015)

Just caught up with the programme.  I remember 89/90 as a really joyous period so hard to place all these dark themes.  The gang are bit behind the curve only just getting into the Mondays/Roses when the big hits were already out.  So it doesn't have that buzz, with the short exception of them necking the vera's but then they race off to some hippy shit sub-rave thing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2015)

Just binge watched the first 3 eps, whilst also trying to follow this thread and avoid spoliers....

It all seems pretty much in keeping with previous series, and the film.

I never felt any of the characters were supposed to be on the cutting edge of any of the scenes that were happening in the UK at the time, and were always slightly behind, a little lost, and ultimately not the cool people doing the coolest things at any given time. The experiences Meadows is presenting are his own, and he wasn't that hip. They live on shit estates, have fuck all opportunities, struggle, fight, lead rubbish lives and carry misplaced loyalties to one another. These are people on outside looking in.

The acting is no better or worse than any Meadows film. The scripting and improv as good/bad as ever. Vicky McClure and Joe Gilgun are great to watch on screen together. Thomas Turgoose and Andrew Shim have always been fairly lousy actors, although Turgoose does make me laugh. 

I've got one more episode to watch later, and I hope it draws everything to a close and Meadows doesn't feel a need to return to these characters and their wretched misery.....mainly because I hate keep watching these series and being reminded of my own rotten upbringing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 15, 2015)

That last episode was a bit of a triumph.

Sad to see that the series was in memory of Gavin Clark.

I hadn't realised he has passed away. Very sad news. I always hoped he would have gone on to get more recognition for his music. His songs really helped the early meadows films work, and were there again throughout this series.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2015)

I always thought they were a weak link in Meadows' films. It just sounded like he was helping a mate out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2015)

Just watched ep1. Love Woody's character and his interactions with his family. His mum and dad's apology scene was so sweet and real, though the ex-boss hiding in the cupboard was ludicrous. And Mel's studied contempt of Shaun was spot on too. We've all been there.


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2015)

Just caught up, great ending, in fact great all the way through. I can see why so many are offended it didn't reflect their own experiences because its a period that means a lot to people of our generation(s), but he did a good job of telling his story.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2015)

Oh, and who else spotted an almost unrecognisable Gendry from Game Of Thrones?


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2015)

These two were my favourites by the end


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2015)

My school was full of fellas like that.
Ski jackets that never saw ski slopes, bomber jackets with panthers on the back, italian shirts, perms and bumfluff taches


----------



## Maharani (Oct 20, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Maybe no the preserve of, but to a lot of people they were associated with (until about the mid - late 90's where they became more associated with the rave scene).
> 
> However bomber jackets have been associated with skinhead neo nazi's for as long as I can remember.


Skinheads Against Racial Prejudice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Belushi (Oct 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> bomber jackets with panthers on the back



They were the business, I want one now.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 20, 2015)

Apart from my metaller mates most of the lads I knew then dressed and looked like Harvey.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2015)

A nice shiny blue panther, not a crap one of, say Fred Hampton, or something though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2015)

It was a terrible time for fashion.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Skinheads Against Racial Prejudice - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I do understand there were racist skinheads and non racist ones...... but thanks, quite an interesting read regardless.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 20, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I do understand there were racist skinheads and non racist ones......



Are racist skinheads and non racist ones...

Sadly, some people don't understand that....

Sadly, some skinheads don't help...

I was at a gig with an Argentinian skingirl and she got a load of shit from supposed SHARPs over the fucking falklands


----------



## sim667 (Oct 20, 2015)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I was at a gig with an Argentinian skingirl and she got a load of shit from supposed SHARPs over the fucking falklands


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2015)

Belushi said:


> They were the business, I want one now.


I always wanted one


----------

